

Ask HN: Website that Lists All Upcoming Software Development Conferences? - WoodenChair

I&#x27;m looking for a website that lists most&#x2F;all of the upcoming software development conferences.  Googling turned up lanyrd.com which (on its software dev section at least http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lanyrd.com&#x2F;topics&#x2F;software-development&#x2F;) seems to be missing the obvious ones I&#x27;m interested in like PyCon and NSConf.  I also get a lot of individual conference pages, or pages specific to particular languages&#x2F;development methodologies.  Is this too broad a query?
======
murtza
I maintain a list of upcoming developer conferences in this GitHub repo:

[https://github.com/MurtzaM/Developer-
Conferences](https://github.com/MurtzaM/Developer-Conferences)

